# Show Brag



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, Sellene and I had a great day A bit long.... anyway Sellene did us proud she came 1st in the kitten open 1st in a side class and best of breed  

Just to say it was nice metting you Stacey, and hope to see you next time


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

janet001 said:


> Hi everyone, Sellene and I had a great day A bit long.... anyway Sellene did us proud she came 1st in the kitten open 1st in a side class and best of breed
> 
> Just to say it was nice metting you Stacey, and hope to see you next time


awwww it was so great to see you to and CONGRATZ on your wins was well deserved   
will hopefully see you at the bengal cat club show 

**Gem got 3rd in her open , but had abit of a bad day at the show , lets hope she does better in a few months time  but she is still number one to me **


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE WELL DONE TO YOU SELLENE AND JANET


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

ALSO HUGE WELL DONE TO GEM AND STACEY


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwww thank you Kelly


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Selene and Congratulations Janet - glad you had a good day out! Great when you come back with a rosette or two isn't it! 

Stacey - never mind about Saturday, at least you met Janet and you both have lovely cats. You end up taking the best cat in the show home with you anyway.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Well done Selene and Congratulations Janet - glad you had a good day out! Great when you come back with a rosette or two isn't it!
> 
> Stacey - never mind about Saturday, at least you met Janet and you both have lovely cats. You end up taking the best cat in the show home with you anyway.


yes i have decided to wait and handle Gem abit more and let her develop, before we go to another show  but i will still be taking my other two and their 1st show is at the bengal cat club (which the breeder is kindly taking them too ) so lets hope they do well and gem will be back on the show bench soon  yes it was great to meet Janet she is great and what a beautiful cat sellene is too


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Haven't checked in for a while, so I missed the 'who's going' thread.

Nice to meet you through Douglas, Stacey! I did ask him to go and see how you had done in the afternoon, but he got waylaid and then forgot. 

We're proud to say that Felony did well, coming first in her Open class, and first in two side classes. She also got her first challenge certificate so is on her way to becoming a GCCF champion.

Here she is looking terrified.










There were cameras filming for a documentary and Douglas got interviewed with Felony sitting on his shoulder, so she couldn't have been that nervous!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"Congratulations" Janet & Sellene
"Congratulations" Stacey & Gem
Lovely that you both got to meet*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"Congratulations" Savannah & Felony....so we might have a famous kittie on the forum, lol*


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I hope so. The guys were there filming a documentary about showing. I think they're an independant production company who will try to punt the documentary out to different TV stations. Be nice to be on National Geographic.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea, it sounds like the same ones that were filming the Tica show not so long ago. Must be a big thing at the minute about cat showing....about time too, lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Haven't checked in for a while, so I missed the 'who's going' thread.
> 
> Nice to meet you through Douglas, Stacey! I did ask him to go and see how you had done in the afternoon, but he got waylaid and then forgot.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS TO FELONY AND HER SLAVE OF COURSE NIC-well deserved she is gorgeous


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Haven't checked in for a while, so I missed the 'who's going' thread.
> 
> Nice to meet you through Douglas, Stacey! I did ask him to go and see how you had done in the afternoon, but he got waylaid and then forgot.
> 
> ...


Well done to you both  sorry I did not meet you  maybe at the next cat show


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> HUGE WELL DONE TO YOU SELLENE AND JANET


Thank you Kelly


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Well done Selene and Congratulations Janet - glad you had a good day out! Great when you come back with a rosette or two isn't it!
> 
> Stacey - never mind about Saturday, at least you met Janet and you both have lovely cats. You end up taking the best cat in the show home with you anyway.


It's wonderful Thank you Ra


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *"Congratulations" Janet & Sellene*
> *"Congratulations" Stacey & Gem*
> *Lovely that you both got to meet*


Thank you


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Janet

I am new to this site and have just noticed your thread about the London cat Show. I am new to the shows myself and was at the show yesterday, sorry I missed you. I am in Sunbury aswell and thought we could keep in touch, maybe share some advice.. I show Siamese.

Leigh


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

My girl and I came back with 1st Open, BOB, a 1st and 3rd. Congratulations to everyone else.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Hi
> 
> My girl and I came back with 1st Open, BOB, a 1st and 3rd. Congratulations to everyone else.


*"Congratulations" to you too*


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

draculita said:


> Hi Janet
> 
> I am new to this site and have just noticed your thread about the London cat Show. I am new to the shows myself and was at the show yesterday, sorry I missed you. I am in Sunbury aswell and thought we could keep in touch, maybe share some advice.. I show Siamese.
> 
> Leigh


Hi Leigh and *"Congratulations"* well done 

That sounds great I need all the advice I can get


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well done all of you and your cats


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done ! I bet your sooooooo pleased


----------

